# FT: Monday interview: Shantanu Narayen, Adobe CEO



## rafikiphoto (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting background:
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/4178b02c-b758-11e4-981d-00144feab7de.html


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2015)

Very interesting.  Here's the google cache version: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c....html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk#axzz3SardOXmc


----------



## clee01l (Feb 23, 2015)

The original link is behind FT's paywall. If you have exceeded your free quota, then the Google cached link is best.


----------

